# Di-electric grease



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Im about to go do it can i just use a lil bit of regular grease?
:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah... really should use di-electric grease. or white lithium


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Also never grease behind a gasket connection like the controllers etc. screws them up the tolerances are to tight.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

im about to re-grease everything on my brute 650. What all is everyone greasing so I make sure it is all done for sure again


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

im doing it on the 420 and like when ever you go deeper than the back rack and do a water wheelie it drops like alll power and barley has enogh to get out the hole but then clears right up. All the elcetroincs are behind the seat


----------

